

Some Clarification - kayoone
http://www.penny-arcade.com/2013/09/04/some-clarification

======
xauronx
I read that article with no previous knowledge of the comic or debacle in
question. I thought they must have practically raped someone themselves, or
paid someone to do it for them. The actual comic was actually a pretty spot on
message about MMORPGs and pretty funny. I don't see any encouragement of rape
or anything else worth all the apologizing. Plenty of comedians make much
worse jokes, and believe it or not, comics are about comedy (and shouldn't be
taken seriously).

[http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/8/11/](http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2010/8/11/)

~~~
needacig
I think you should read this (about why we should take some comedy seriously):
[http://rajsivaraman.wordpress.com/2013/06/05/a-scientific-
ca...](http://rajsivaraman.wordpress.com/2013/06/05/a-scientific-case-against-
rape-jokes/)

And importantly, also this (about one rape survivor's experience of this
issue): [http://seananmcguire.tumblr.com/post/60312620820/i-cant-
go-b...](http://seananmcguire.tumblr.com/post/60312620820/i-cant-go-back-or-
why-im-so-bent-out-of-shape-about)

And then you might visit (for more recent history on this subject, so you have
even more context): [http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/09/penny-arcade-expo-
dic...](http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/09/penny-arcade-expo-dickwolves/)

------
niuzeta
Having dedicated a _lot_ of time in amassnig the details and contexts
reasonably, this looks no more than a PR bullshit when the _press goes bad_.
The fact they brought it up after three years just to stir it up, then
_apologize_ only when they get negative response?

I'm sorry, and even if this were sincere, I don't buy it any more.

The original strip was funny, the next one and the shirts debacle were when
the shit hit the fan.

